
Ultra fast highway charging network for electric vehicles - clouddrover
https://arena.gov.au/news/ultra-fast-highway-charging-network-for-electric-vehicles/
======
tomohawk
> Each of the 42 sites be able to charge two cars concurrently and will enable
> the typical EV available in Australia to charge 100 kilometres within 15
> minutes using Tritium chargers

Went to a gas station yesterday that had 12 concurrent "chargers" and filled
up 800 km in 5 minutes. Way more convenient.

